# Socializing Babies



## babyaustrailia (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

My two cockatiels (both first time parents) have been raising their four chicks wonderfully!

I've been letting the parents feed them and I've been handling them daily; starting for a couple mins when they were very young and becoming longer as they turned two weeks. I've been petting them and getting them used to their feet and wings touched.

The oldest chick is three weeks and I know that he should be fledgling sometime next week or so. When all the chicks have fledged from the nest, should I place them into a separate cage during the day with low perches and all sorts of foods & place them back into the parent's cage at night? This way I can get them used to being moved from their cage and wean them from their parents? I obviously will not completely remove them until the chicks are eating on their own completely and are ready when they're ready.


----------

